# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [SONDAGE]Quel logiciel utilisez-vous pour grer votre audiothse ?

## lavazavio

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir quel logiciel est prfr pour couter et grer la musique.
Vous pouvez aussi donner les raisons qui font que vous utilisez ou pas tel logiciel et les fonctions que vous attendez (ou attendriez).

Merci.  :;):

----------


## FraK

c'est moi ou j'ai pas eu le droit de prciser pour "autres" ? ;p
moi je prend winamp le plus souvent, et quand celui ci merde ou se retrouve trou de problmes (comme wmp de temps en temps) je prend Foobar.

----------

